# Krusty rock of the bikers of the 70-80, beside Lobby Loyde & Coloured Balls aussie!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Krusty rock of the bikers of the 70-80, beside Lobby Loyde & Coloured Balls aussie!*

Im a definitive fan of Coloured Balls there rad!!!

Human Being , G.O.D, etc.. Power killer krusty \sludgy rocks worth mentionings?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> Im a definitive fan of Coloured Balls there rad!!!
> 
> Human Being , G.O.D, etc.. Power killer krusty \sludgy rocks worth mentionings?


Jimmeh:

Get on the ball.
Tis Human INSTINCT yew wans (from OZ/New Zealand) , not Human Being-wotsit.

Coloured Ball do a monster LONG track on the OZ festival disc "Sunrise" (or summart loikes that).

Do yu floss Billy T>K> Powerhouse?

Or the cracking Jessie Harper (Doug Jerebine) solo lp (of the plain ****-brown cover and monster-rarity)????


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Coloured Balls/Lobby Lloyd live "Summer Jam" Sunbury 73 Festival .

16 minute "G.O.D" Guitar OverDrive

get...get...GET IT ON!


----------

